# Toyota Rav 4



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Im planning to buy Rav 4 due to its looks, options and re-sale.

Going for a GX model and i don't need leather seats and navigation where are in the top of the line VX.

Can anyone share there experiences with RAV 4 OR suggestions

This is the first time im buying a car in Dubai.


thanks


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

you want buy new car or used ?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Opting for a new car!


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a Toyota. You're making a good choice of car, Rav 4 is a great vehicle and will last you a very long time. The engine will easily take you to 300k KM if you service it on time and use genuine toyota parts, and use FULL SYNTHETIC OIL. The oil toyota uses is not full synthetic. Find a shop that uses Mobile 1 Synthetic. The main mistake most people make is buying a brand new car, then using cheap parts to keep it maintained or cheap oil. Particularly in the Dubai heat, the better oil will keep your engine lasting longer. Remember, it is a new engine so you won't "feel" the difference between synthetic and normal oil, but believe me it makes a world of a difference later, lets say when you hit 100k km, then 200k and its still driving like new. And of course, change it on time every time!

Other than that my main suggestion would be...go for the fully loaded full option model with Nav and Leather. This may not be the case for you, but everyone so far i've met in my life has always regretted not going for the top of the line model when car shopping. When you're already spending so much, you don't want to regret not going all the way a few months down the road.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Zeeshan08 said:


> This may not be the case for you, but everyone so far i've met in my life has always regretted not going for the top of the line model when car shopping. .


You've not net me, then!
In car nav adds several thousand AED.
Buy a portable one for around 500.

Leather is a real take it or leave it for me too. 

There was no way Toyota were going to get an extra 10-15,000 out of me for nav and leather.
Haven't regretted it at all.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

This might be a personal choice but I looked at both the Rav4 and the CRV. Went with the CRV instead. Might be worth taking a look at.

I bought the middle model - whatever they called it. It was missing the nav and leather but we paid an extra 5k to get leather fitted in - Honda did it for us and it looks great. I don't want nor ever want an in-built nav system. I prefer a portable one so I can travel with it so no point in paying for it.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

go for the fully loaded full option model with Nav and Leather. ....

Thanks for the valuable input. will surely go for Synthetic oil.

I intentionally did not go for a top model as i didn't need leather seat for obvious reason i.e. Dubai's heat.

No NAV needed, as i want to explore myself... where is the excitement...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Personally I can't stand leather seats, and unless it came with a built-in nav as standard I wouldn't take it. Much prefer to use my rugged handheld one.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I like the durability of leather seats but not the the feeling on a very hot day.
The next car that I buy in UAE will need to have the following two functions:-
1) Remote start (mainly US cars have this) - you can start car and get AC going from the outside. On auto cars it is hard to just lean in and turn the ignition - as your foot needs to be on the brake pedal - so real PITA.
2) Ventilated AC seats - available on a range of cars - prevents the wet back syndrome on hot days!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> 2) Ventilated AC seats - available on a range of cars - prevents the wet back syndrome on hot days!


Just a note on "ventilated" seats and "cooled" seats which can be quite different. 

The Japanese and some of the American makes tend to have cooled seats which means cooled air pumped through the seats.
OTOH, Mercedes and Audi tend to have "ventilated" seats which means they just recirculate cabin air through the vents. 

So if the car interior is hot, you will not much difference with ventilated seats until the interior itself cools down


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2) Ventilated AC seats - available on a range of cars - prevents the wet back syndrome on hot days!
> Cheers
> Steve


I was looking GMC Terrain - and the sales man said "it has heated seats". i said, wow and what is the lowest temperature in winters here..... didnt get a sight of him after that


----------

